# Wash, Rinse and Sanitize...How on site?



## bgingras (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello,

Slowly working through a trailer build and getting a commercial kitchen space for next year. The trailer is being designed for those smaller group events, under 100. Anyway, I'm in the final phase of fitting out the trailer and working out how it will be utilized for these events. One thing that keeps popping up is my work surfaces. All of my prep and work tables are stainless and are part of the trailer and I'm trying to figure out how best way to work through the whole wash, rinse and sanitize procedure that I know I'll need to do several times while at an event. Without making a mess of the ground around the trailer, or a mess of the trailer frame, etc how does one actually clean their work surfaces onsite? I get the whole spray and wipe, but the rinse part seems like it could make a mess. Also, I see some trailer with cutting board surfaces built in...how does one go about properly cleaning that type of surface on location?

thanks


----------



## 3montes (Aug 27, 2017)

I have a polycarbonate prep table on my trailer rig. I usually have a large roll of butcher paper with me that I cover it with when I'm using it for seasoning ribs or whatever. When finished I throw the paper away and wipe the table down with those Clorox kitchen wipes that contain bleach. Pretty much sanatizes it. They also work great for hand cleaning.

I never cut or slice on the prep table itself but always use a cutting board.

I usually set up a couple 4 foot folding tables around my work station for other purposes and those I spray down with the Clorox kitchen spray and wipe down.

I generally have my portable steam table on site with me. This also works great as a hot water source. Mine has a garden faucet mounted underneath for draining. I can drain out a quart of hot water and add a little dish soap if I need to clean up a pan or wipe things down.

You could always add sinks/faucets to your rig. A on demand water heater would work if you need hot water. I have also seen guys use a rv propane 6 gallon hot water heater mounted on their rigs.  If you need to get it NSF approved check with your local health department as to their requirements.


----------



## bgingras (Aug 27, 2017)

I have a hand sink and outdoor rated on demand  propane fired hot water heater so hot water isn't an issue. I guess I'm just envisioning to much liquid being used when rinsing and causing my area to get soaked. All of my work surfaces are stainless so sanitizing is easy enough.


----------

